# Multiple stops in MMI sat nav



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

I've searched but can't find an answer for this one. Is there a way to plot a route in the sat nav for multiple stops? For example, I'm currently house hunting so want to put in a list of post codes to navigate to for viewings. I'm sure I could do this with my S1, but can't find the option on the TT's VC.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you mean you want create a route passing for the school, then the market, then work? but a route that you are gonna drive or just to plan it like when you're at the computer with google? there are 2 different menu.
because adding new addresses after the final destination, the nav will ask you if you want to add the new address like a stop in the route or like a new destination.
second case, there is another function where you can create a route from another start position etc...but it shouldn't be possible to use it...tried once very quickly


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

If you want to go from your current location via kid's school to work, the idea is to first enter work as your destination.
Once that route is calculated and active, go back to route entry and enter the school address. The satnav will give you the choice between setting the school as the new destination, or as a stopover before continuing to work.
Hope that clears it up a little. 

As Manu said, not possible to use the satnav for planning purposes, as you would Google Maps for instance.


----------

